# surfside on sunday?



## letsgofishing07 (Jan 2, 2015)

I was thinking of hitting the surf sunday morning with a friend. Yal think it will be worth it. I don't fish the surf much only going because the boat is in the shop and can't stand to be away from the water any longer. Any tips would be greatly appreciated on where to go and tactics.


----------



## SB09 (Feb 17, 2015)

Forecast is looking rough and stormy this Sunday from what I am seeing.


----------



## letsgofishing07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah it might drive me to the marsh with the kayak but I'm gonna plan on surf fishing hopefully the good conditions will hold out till then


----------



## SB09 (Feb 17, 2015)

You just never know. Best to be prepared for any case. Seems like these forecasts change as much as the wind direction does. We moved our offshore trip from Saturday up to tomorrow to try an beat the rough seas/wind that are forecasted to hit Saturday and continue through Monday.

What species are you wanting to target? Maybe I can help with some tips for the surf if it's possible on Sunday.


----------



## bcorn (Sep 6, 2013)

I was kicking around possibly going Saturday at daylight but if sundays weather holds out I may consider changing days and meeting up. I was thinking about beach access 4 surfside. where did you have in mind?


----------



## Texasspreared (Aug 6, 2015)

Caught 12 trout, 7 keepers between access 4&5 this morning at surfside. Lost 2 keepers trying to net them. All but 1 were caught on shrimp (live) under a popping cork. The first and biggest, 23in, came from the gut between the 1st sand bar and the beach on a gulp shrimp also under a popping cork right before sunrise. Headed home at 8:45.


----------



## letsgofishing07 (Jan 2, 2015)

I will be targeting trout mainly and I was thinking of fishing somewhere between access 4 and 5 will be in a dark grey chevy 4 door 1500. It will be me and a friend.


----------



## bcorn (Sep 6, 2013)

how are ya'll rigging the gulp shrimp under popping cork? cork, then 2ft. leader, then jog head with gulp shrimp? or just an unweighted hook instead of jighead?


----------



## Zerofold (Aug 13, 2014)

unweighted hook for me


----------



## letsgofishing07 (Jan 2, 2015)

I honestly never use gulp shrimp when I rig a plastic under a cork I rig a 2 ft leader with the plastic on a jig head probably about and 1/8 ounce. Probably just gonna throw live shrimp and croakers on sunday


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

This morning was awesome. Wall to wall fisherman at SS3. Lots of blues on crack so switched to live shrimp and Cajun cork. Tons of action. Ended up with 3 nice keepers and missed several more. The bite Ended about 930.


----------



## letsgofishing07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Awesome I can't wait to get out there in the morning. Hoping I beat the sunrise by a bit so I can throw some tops in the dark for awhile.


----------



## austinfishman (Nov 16, 2006)

Hit ss1 w my daughter. More blues than I've ever seen. They were chasing bait out of the water and jumping like mullet...and also short striking and taking our shrimp. My daughter caught 4 trout, 2 keepers at 17 inches...I caught one dink right before we shut down. Used a popping shrimp on top
For a while, but it only got hits from blues. Beautiful conditions, though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Well over here if the surf is flat...and the weathers nice. Mite as well fig out what arties u wanna throw cuz there won't be bait...

As for the weather here in Lake Jackson... sunny n hot all day...even though I heard there was pose to be some rain... so take a chance n check it out but always have a back up plan


----------

